# went to doctors today



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

The doctor is checking me out for crohns and plus I have to be in the hospital when they do this test because I have a heart problem and defibrillator so they want to montior me. They told me it will be outpatient but you never know. If I don't pass the pill cam then I would need surgery. Leah


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Quote: If I don't pass the pill cam then I would need surgery.







What do you mean?If you don't pop it? You have a defibrillator at 24 years old?







Wow.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I guess your doctor is a top because the pill cam is a very new technology.I also hope that he knows what he does.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes I do have a defibrillator. If I don't poop the pill cam then I will need surgery Leah


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Why laxative is not an option in case of obstruction?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I know a product who can move even concrete in pharmacy,it is a glasse bottle with a lemon on it i think.It is use before bowel x-ray.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

I am schedulce for pill cam on March 3. I have to be at the hospital at 7:00am Leah


----------

